# What kind of bike does Lexington Badge go on?Does anyone have a photo of a bike?



## barneyguey (Feb 19, 2017)

Hello Guys, Could I have some help finding a photo of a bike with this badge? Thanx for any help you can give me. Barry


----------



## Euphman06 (Feb 19, 2017)

Im thinking a schwinn that was sold through bloomingdales

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey (May 14, 2017)

Me too, but I've never seen one?


----------



## barneyguey (May 14, 2017)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (May 26, 2017)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 29, 2017)

Any Schwinn Lexington bikes out there?


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 5, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 10, 2018)

Any Schwinn Lexington bikes out there?


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 17, 2018)

Any Schwinn Lexington bikes out there?


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 19, 2018)

Any Schwinn Lexington bikes out there?


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 20, 2018)

Any Schwinn Lexington bikes out there?


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 23, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 24, 2018)

Bloomingdale's had stores all over the place, I can't believe nobody bought a bike from them? Lol


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 26, 2018)

Any Schwinn Lexington bikes out there? Bloomingdale's had stores all over the place, I can't believe nobody bought a bike from them? Lol


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 27, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 28, 2018)

Any Schwinn Lexington bikes out there? Bloomingdale's had stores all over the place, I can't believe nobody bought a bike from them? Lol


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 6, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 16, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 22, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 23, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 25, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 27, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 28, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 29, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 4, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 24, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 21, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 5, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 19, 2018)

bump


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Oct 19, 2018)

I believe Bloomingdales (NY) had a special bloo color as seen on those badges.
The round badge looks more Snyder (NY) than Schwinn.


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 19, 2018)

I'd love to see a bike with one of these badges.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Oct 20, 2018)

Or maybe Westfield, with the very widespread horizontal holes.


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## barneyguey (Mar 17, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 3, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (May 25, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 7, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 26, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## barneyguey (Aug 2, 2019)

bump


www.themanyfacesofschwinn.com


----------



## bricycle (Aug 2, 2019)

Muybe eh Kentucky moonshine runn'n byke?


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 5, 2019)

bump


----------



## vincev (Aug 5, 2019)

Still no answer after 2 1/2 years.Cabers are slipping .


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 5, 2019)

Some day it'll happen. I have time, I'm only working on Volume II of Thre Many Faces of Schwinn. I have enough information to put out many more volumes.  
That's how I found a Schwinn Commander and a Schwinn Unisco. 
Two people posted bikes with badges I'd never heard of within the last week. It never ends, I love it! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 29, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 12, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 11, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 20, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 11, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 26, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 9, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 12, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 29, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 29, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 8, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 27, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 3, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 23, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 28, 2021)

Today a fellow Caber sent me photos of a 1940's Schwinn built bike with a Lexington head badge. Thank you sir! Barry


----------



## Hastings (Mar 8, 2021)

I saw this one if it helps.


----------



## Blue Streak (Mar 8, 2021)

Found a couple references for Lexington Bicycles sold by Bloomingdale's from October 1933 to December 1938.

Only ad with a picture of bicycle from October 20, 1933 issue of the _Daily News (NYC)_


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 8, 2021)

Blue Streak said:


> Found a couple references for Lexington Bicycles sold by Bloomingdale's from October 1933 to December 1938.
> 
> Only ad with a picture of bicycle from October 20, 1933 issue of the _Daily News (NYC)_
> 
> View attachment 1369541



Thank you very much. Barry


----------



## HARPO (Jun 4, 2021)

barneyguey said:


> Any Schwinn Lexington bikes out there?
> View attachment 740436 View attachment 740437




There is now...









						Lexington Badged Schwinn...Just Bought It! | All Things Schwinn
					

OK... @barneyguey  Barry...I bought it! 😃  Turns out it was the guys mother's bike that she got new. It had been banging around his garage for years since his mother had passed away, along with tons of assorted other things. He figured the bike was made sometime in the 1940's and his mother was...




					thecabe.com


----------

